
Faster way to find the perfect image for every purpose - kroggh
All companies have marketing people or other employees wasting a lot of time searching for the perfect image for their newsletter, website, blog, SoMe-post etc – without them knowing the effect the image might have.<p>We want to change that.<p>JumpStory is a new kind of image platform combined with both AI and editing tools (for all of us without a degree in graphic design).<p>Today we have just launched our new HighJumper feature in 30 countries. Based on millions of data, statistics from social media and the latest knowledge within neuromarketing we have built an algorithm, which analyses all the +10 mio. images in our database. The HighJumper icon is our new “performance indicator” icon, which will select the images that have been predicted to perform above average when used in communication and marketing campaigns. With HighJumper your selection of visuals becomes more than just a leap of faith.<p>You can also use JumpStory to find images in 2 seconds. Just copy-paste your text into our TextMatch tool and within 2 seconds the platform will find suggestions for you.<p>Finally, we have a built-in editing tool, so you don’t need a graphic designer or an image editing program.<p>Simple just crop, flip, change colors or even remove the background with a few clicks.<p>Hopefully this should help anyone searching for images a lot of time<p>Hope you will check it out on www.jumpstory.com.<p>Mail me at: FK@jumpstory.dk for a free trial period for the rest of 2019.<p>Have a nice day.
======
gus_massa
What is the source of the images? Do you have the right to sell them? Sorry to
be mean, but this is a common problem in stock image sites.

How do yo remove the background of an image? It looks like a difficult task to
automate.

